
Where Are Amazon's Data Centers? - jonbaer
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/amazon-web-services-data-center/423147/?single_page=true
======
kirrim
AWS publishes this openly for customer direct connect circuit orders or co-
location in the same facility as AWS:

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/directconnect/latest/UserGuide/Co...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/directconnect/latest/UserGuide/Colocation.html)

~~~
Terretta
These are not necessarily AWS DCs. These are well known "meet me" locations
where many carriers and ISPs exchange traffic, generally with colo companies
at the same spot for obvious reasons. AWS will meet you there, but isn't
necessarily there.

